# Taco Bell Protein Menu?



## WesleyInman (Sep 22, 2013)

Anyone tried these yet? Apparently Taco Bell has a protein line out now...


Taco bell   power beach - YouTube


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 22, 2013)

Isn't the black dude in the video the jail house guy that's don't all the YouTube shit these days?


----------



## Big-John (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah that's him. Kali.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah Kali got off the top ramen and Coke for some double meat. I think the drinks are just calorie free smoothies. 
NEW YORK (AP) — Taco Bell plans to test a “Power Protein” menu that it’s hoping will eventually be hit with its core audience – young men.

The chain says it will start testing the menu July 25 at about 40 locations in Dayton, Ohio. The burritos and bowls will have double portions of chicken or steak, and toppings such as corn, guacamole and reduced fat sour cream. They’ll be made with existing ingredients, including those used for its Cantina Bell line.

In a call with reporters announcing the test, CEO Greg Creed noted that people are looking for options that play up the “performance” factor, as evidenced by the proliferation of protein bars and cereals at supermarkets.

The Power Protein menu represents the first products to stem from Taco Bell’s announcement in April that it would work to provide more balanced options. Fast-food chains across the industry have been touting healthy new eats in hopes of losing their junk food image and attracting more people in their 20s and 30s, who marketers say are more finicky about food than past generations.

Creed said he expects the Power Protein menu to sell better than Taco Bell’s “fresco” options, which were introduced in 2005 and come without cheese or sour cream. “Fresco” orders account for only about 2 percent of sales and are more popular among women.

The Power Protein burritos and bowls, by contrast, should draw from both men and women, even though they’ll do particularly well among men, Creed said.

The burritos and bowls have more than 20 grams of protein and less than 450 calories; they cost between $3.59 and $5.19 depending on whether they feature steak or chicken.

The test of the Power Protein burritos and bowls will run for about five to six weeks. After that, Creed said the company is “looking to put it on the 2014 calendar.”

The company is also testing new zero-calorie beverages, including SoBe Lifewater.


----------



## Big-John (Sep 23, 2013)

I hope it stays. I'm going to Taco Bell tomorrow to see if they have it here.


----------



## tmoney (Sep 23, 2013)

Looked up their protein meals online and it has 1000 mg of sodium and the meat tested in the UK had traces of horse meat! Taco Bell confirmed the horse meat but said only the meat in the UK was affected.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 24, 2013)

tmoney said:


> Looked up their protein meals online and it has 1000 mg of sodium and the meat tested in the UK had traces of horse meat! Taco Bell confirmed the horse meat but said only the meat in the UK was affected.



Pony burritos are for Mofo with giddyup sauce..


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 24, 2013)

tmoney said:


> Looked up their protein meals online and it has 1000 mg of sodium and the meat tested in the UK had traces of horse meat! Taco Bell confirmed the horse meat but said only the meat in the UK was affected.



Horse meat in Italy is a super expensive. It's considered a high class meat LoL


----------



## tmoney (Sep 24, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Horse meat in Italy is a super expensive. It's considered a high class meat LoL



Well I am on a horse steroid so maybe horse meat will do me good


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 24, 2013)

Wait till our resident italian stallion sees this..


----------



## BigBob (Sep 24, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Wait till our resident italian stallion sees this..



Hey Man. Get it right. It's capital I in Italian.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 24, 2013)

Lol ..Bigbob are u italian also?   Maybe u and mofo are cousins.


----------



## AtomAnt (Sep 24, 2013)

Still not a chance in hell I'd eat it... Double the unknown meat byproduct? No thanks


----------

